# Grivtech Master Class Seminar In Ontario?



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

This is just a thought for the time being. I just want to know if anyone here in Ontario would be interested in attending on of George Ryals's "Grivtech Master's Class" archery seminars? Apparently there was one held at Caledon a few years ago and George was happy with the class, had a good time and said he'd be up for having another one here, with his improved class.

We'd need a minimum of 12 people with a cost of $250 USD per person for the weekend course (Saturday and Sunday)(I'll also double check the numbers). I think that Caledon or York County would be the best place to have it as they are both more or less central to the majority or the archers. Caledon having more room to sit and shoot.

Let me know what you all think so I can figure out whether to proceed or not. Send me a PM if you would like to attend just so I can keep track of it outside of the thread.

More info on the class can be seen at the following link:

http://www.grivtech.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I was there last time he came in Toronto ...

Why not asking Dietmar Trillus, this guy has a bunch of really good stuff to say about archery! Just a thought BTW!


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> This is just a thought for the time being. I just want to know if anyone here in Ontario would be interested in attending on of George Ryals's "Grivtech Master's Class" archery seminars? Apparently there was one held at Caledon a few years ago and George was happy with the class, had a good time and said he'd be up for having another one here, with his improved class.
> 
> Let me know what you all think so I can figure out whether to proceed or not. Send me a PM if you would like to attend just so I can keep track of it outside of the thread.
> 
> ...



This one would be worth the bucks for sure,, Griv really knows his stuff :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Pete731 said:


> I was there last time he came in Toronto ...
> 
> Why not asking Dietmar Trillus, this guy has a bunch of really good stuff to say about archery! Just a thought BTW!


:noidea:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Xslayer said:


> This one would be worth the bucks for sure,, Griv really knows his stuff :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Does that mean you're in?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

A bunch of us took it in 2005. Where were you??? 

Contact Matt Tyhurst about taking it again though, that boy is a SLOWWWWWWWWWW learner.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Matty,

I would be imterested for sure, Any dates in mind?

How many do you need for it?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I think we need a minimum of 12 people. As for a date I was thinking sometime after January so that it doesn't interfere with hunting season. Also want to make sure it's not on a weekend that interferes with an indoor shoot.

Feel free to give some suggestions on a date.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Y'all don't wait until it gets too cold out there!!! 

I'll be glad to come out anytime. The last one I did was great and the crowd was fantastic. 

If we get it set up, I am sure we can get Deity-poo to come out and do a guest appearance.


----------



## SWOarcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Two of us from Mount Forest area are interested


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

SWOarcher said:


> Two of us from Mount Forest area are interested


Cool!

When would those that are interested like to have the class? Before Christmas or after Christmas?


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

The seminar sounds great, but as a new archer would some of the content go right over my head?


----------



## SWOarcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Would have to be after Christmas for me.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

icedemon said:


> The seminar sounds great, but as a new archer would some of the content go right over my head?


I'll have to let Griv field that question.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm going to wait until I see the OAA shoot schedule for next year before picking a date. I'd really like it to not coincide with one of our indoor shoots.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Has any new info turned up about this or has it got put on the backburner for the meanwhile?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Just waiting for a copy of the 2010 OAA schedule so I can pick a date.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Has the OAA published their schedule yet? I don't follow any of the shoots owing to my lack of ability.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

The schedule has FINALLY been finished and printed I'll have a look through it on Saturday and see what I can come up with.


----------

